# Item-Datenbank



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hi !

Wärs net auch ne Idee, wenn wir bei den Quest-Items ne Verlinkung zu ner Itemdatenbank schaffen ? So dass man gleich sehen kann, welche stats usw. die questbelohnungen haben ?

Wie könnte man das umsetzen ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Das ist so geplant. Aber wie da der genaue Stand der Dinge ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Da müssen wir mal die Techniker befragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber geplant ist das auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Jepp, ist geplant. Das werd ich angehen, wenn ich die Wünsche zu den aktuellen Datenbank-Funktionen umgesetzt habe. Allerdings hab ich auch noch ne Menge andere Dinge auf der Liste, deswegen halte ich mich mit Zeitschätzung zur Fertigstellung etwas zurück.


----------

